# Ears dry at the tip!?



## Jnoel (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anyone know why the tips of my dogs ears could be so dry? We just moved back to Colorado from Texas and she did have horrible allergies for the year and half that we were there. But my vet down there didn't help me much







She also has the same dry spots around her elbows. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You can rub organic coconut oil on the dry spots. Just make sure you wipe the excess off so it doesn't drip into the ear canal.

Do you supplement her food with anything? Fish oil? Coconut oil? If not, start now. It should help a bit. I rotate out between the two.


----------



## Jnoel (Jul 28, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> You can rub organic coconut oil on the dry spots. Just make sure you wipe the excess off so it doesn't drip into the ear canal.
> 
> Do you supplement her food with anything? Fish oil? Coconut oil? If not, start now. It should help a bit. I rotate out between the two.


I dont regularly give her fish oil but Ill start to make a point to do it everyday! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish oil should help. Maybe revisit the protein in her food as well. Sometimes just transitioning to a fish base helps too.


----------

